# HUD Turn Signals



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

i cant get it work on my F30

1. HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv
2. KOMBI/BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv

Checkbox is there and choosen

but no lights in HUD

:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> i cant get it work on my F30
> 
> 1. HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv
> 2. KOMBI/BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
> ...


I have never coded HUD Turn signals on an F30, so I can't say for sure whether it should work.

Has anyone coded an F30 and got it to work?


----------



## digital (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I had the same issue with my 2013 535i as well. I figured it out eventually. You need to set one of the PIA options to aktiv (I don't remember the name). I will post it here once I get home.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digital said:


> Hey guys, I had the same issue with my 2013 535i as well. I figured it out eventually. You need to set one of the PIA options to aktiv (I don't remember the name). I will post it here once I get home.


This will be good to know, although I hope it does not turn out to be a PIA setting that exists in F30 only and not F10 like this one:

Pia_Default_Tippblinken

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642182&highlight=


----------



## digital (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine is F10 2013 with the new Nav. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digital said:


> Mine is F10 2013 with the new Nav. I'll keep you posted.


Good deal. Thanks.


----------



## digital (Jan 14, 2008)

Here it is:

1- Code KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv 
2- Code KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
3- Code HU_NBT / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv 

The iDrive check box will not show up, but it works. (I couldn't figure out the check box issue)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digital said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 1- Code KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv
> 2- Code KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
> ...


Sweet! Maybe you can kind the missing Pia_Default_Tippblinken or equivalent too?


----------



## digital (Jan 14, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sweet! Maybe you can kind the missing Pia_Default_Tippblinken or equivalent too?


I'll work on it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paging @marcosg:

Can you check and tell me if your HUD Turnsignals work with just: 

KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv 

Or, if you also have to enable:

KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv

Also, tell me if you have the "Turn indicator" Checkbox in Settings=>Heads-Up Display.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Paging @marcosg:
> 
> Can you check and tell me if your HUD Turnsignals work with just:
> 
> ...


Yes, HUD Turnsignals work with just

KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv

I did not code KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER. It is currently set to *inaktiv*

Yes, I do have "Turn indicator" Checkbox in Settings=>Heads-Up Display.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Yes, HUD Turnsignals work with just
> 
> KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
> HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv
> ...


Ok. Interesting. So, a car with HU_CIC updated with 47.x acts the same as it always has, yet cars with HU_NBT apparently need KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER also enabled to get HUD turn signals, and for some reason, the "Turn indicator" Checkbox does not show up with HU_CIC / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = aktiv.


----------



## preeble (Aug 5, 2012)

I couldn't get my 2013 F10 to work either, but will try it with these new settings and will report back.


----------



## falcongeek (Aug 26, 2012)

digital said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 1- Code KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv
> 2- Code KOMBI / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE = aktiv
> ...


I was able to get the HUD Turnsignals working on my 2013 F10 also using the KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv setting. I also found that they continue to work even with HU_NBT / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = inaktiv. It looks like the checkbox function maybe similar to the Entertainment/Telephone List where the checkbox just won't work but the HUD still displays them properly?

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

falcongeek said:


> I was able to get the HUD Turnsignals working on my 2013 F10 also using the KOMBI / HUD_PIA_BLINKER = aktiv setting. I also found that they continue to work even with HU_NBT / HUD_TURNSIGNAL = inaktiv. It looks like the checkbox function maybe similar to the Entertainment/Telephone List where the checkbox just won't work but the HUD still displays them properly?
> 
> Adam


Your check box shows up though, its just nonfunctional?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have never coded HUD Turn signals on an F30, so I can't say for sure whether it should work.
> 
> Has anyone coded an F30 and got it to work?


I just tried this on my 2012 F30 328i (April build); no joy.

I set:

HU_CIC / 3000 / HUD_TURNSIGNAL to aktiv (Wete=01)
KOMBI / 3003 / HUD_BLINKER_ENABLE to aktiv (Werte=01) F30 function is named this, there is no BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE in KOMBI)
KOMBI / 3008 / HUD_PIA_BLINKER to aktiv (Werte=01)

I get the iDrive turn signal option in the HUD section and I can select it and it's checked, but no HUD signals show up.

I also wanted to code the one-touch from 3 blinks to 5, so I also changed:

FEM / 3064 / PIA_DEFAULT_TIPPBLINKEN to Mehrfachblinken (Werte=01)
FEM / 3060 / BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP to Werte=04 (value name changes to UNKNOWN)

I now get 5 blinks for one-touch, but still no HUD signals. Any ideas?

It may be one of those settings that takes a while to "take", so I'll see if it works tomorrow...

I-Step is F020-12-07-532

CAFD versions:
HU_CIC is 0F9_007_003_007
KOMBI is 9C8_005_000_030
FEM is 794_004_122_077


----------



## legaleye3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

If anyone figures out HUD turn signals for F30 2012, please post. Thanks.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

legaleye3000 said:


> If anyone figures out HUD turn signals for F30 2012, please post. Thanks.


don't you have the same menu structure as the F10/11?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

332701 said:


> don't you have the same menu structure as the F10/11?


It's almost the same.

HU_CIC / 3000 / HUD_TURNSIGNAL to aktiv (Wete=01)
KOMBI / 3003 / HUD_BLINKER_ENABLE to aktiv (Werte=01) F30 function is named this, there is no BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE in KOMBI)
KOMBI / 3008 / HUD_PIA_BLINKER to aktiv (Werte=01)

I've set all three and get the option in the iDrive HUD list and I can and do select it, but no turn signals show up in the HUD.


----------



## legaleye3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not sure, but a couple posts above, he said he was unable to do it.


----------

